#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Gestern topfit, morgen Tod ... >

## Lasthope

Hallo,
ich bitte Euch liebe Leser um Eure Mithilfe, weil meine Eltern und ich nicht mehr weiter wissen. Wir haben kein Geld um uns irgendwo Rat einzuholen.
Ich bin zwar erst 22 Jahre alt, vielleicht koennt Ihr uns trotzdem weiterhelfen. Fuer jeden Versuch danke ich Euch jetzt bereits, da uns wirklich viel daran liegt.
Meine Oma ist 65 war vor 4 Monaten leicht uebergewichtig und ist aus einem Taxi beim Auftehen gestuerzt. Darauf hin konnte sie nicht mehr gut laufen und hat einen Rollwagen von der Krankenkasse erhalten.
Wir haben Ihr empfohlen, sich operieren zu lassen, weil sie dann spaeter wie es die Aerzte uns berichteten, wahrscheinlich wieder laufen koennte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war sie bis auf die Schmerzen in der Huefte absolut geistlich top fit.
Sie wurde ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert und innerhalb weniger Tage operiert.
Die Wunde heilte langsam. Man hat Ihr aus dem Hueftgelenk einen Knochen irgendwie in die Wirbelsaeule zur Unterstuetzung implantiert. Zudem muss sie ein Korsett tragen. Nach mehreren Wochen stellte sich heraus, dass die Wunde am ruecken Bakterien beinhaltete. 5 Weitere Operationen folgten.
Es wurden Schwaeme eingesetzt, die Bakterien aufnehmen sollten, sogar ein neues Absauggeraet wurde eingesetzt, um Bakterien heraus zu transportieren.
Zwar hat meine Oma die gesamten Ops schon etwas seelisch mitgenommen, nur hat sie sich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nie aufgegeben und war immer bis gestern noch vollkommen ansprechbar und vollkommen geistlich normal, trotz der 18 Tabletten, die sie taeglich nehmen muss. 
Vorgestern dann der Schock fuer alle, nach einer 6. OP stellte sich heraus, dass sie irgendwie Keime in der Wunde hatte und sich an einem Krankenhausvirus infiziert haben soll. Sofort wurde sie auf die Isolationsstation verlegt und wir per Telefon informiert.
Gestern gingen mein Dad dann ins Krankenhaus, um zu sehen, wie es Ihr geht. Meine Oma war nicht mehr gross ansprechbar. Vollkommen abwesend, irritiert, wusste nicht mehr was sie macht. Man kann sich dass vorstellen, als ob man gestern noch mit einer absolut normalen Person spricht und diese am darauf folgenden Tag geistlich behindert ist. Sie sagt nur noch ja zu allem, laechelt ab und an und starrt einfach auf irgend welche Objekte, ohne etwas zu registrieren. Selbst auf Anfassen reagiert sie nicht mehr. 
WAS IST LOS :Huh?: 
Wir koennen uns das nicht erklaeren. Aerzte erzaehlten Ihr einige Wochen vorher, dass die Wunde kleiner werden wuerde.
Eine vertraute Pflegerin, der meine Oma 50 EUR gegeben hat, vertraute Ihr an, dass sie angelogen wurde. Die Wunde sei richtig gross und entzuendet. Laut Ihr kaeme sie ewig nicht aus dem Krankenhaus herraus. 
Das machte meine Oma etwas fertig, genauso wie uns auch, aber nicht handlungsunfaehig und vor allem noch lange nicht geistlich verwirrt.
a
Gestern sagte man uns, dass meine Oma wohl die Tabletten die sie immer in Tuetten bekommt irgendwie falsch genommen haette und zwei mal die gleichen genommen haette, die Falsch waeren.
Darauf hin, so sagte man uns, sei sie nun so verwirrt und sie muesse nun besonders viel trinken. Nur Essen tut sie auch kaum noch. All dies verstehen die Aerzte auch nicht, koennen sich dies nicht erklaeren, was auf einmal los sei. 
Heute morgen hing sie am Tropf. Die Tuetten mit den Tabletten lagen auf einem Schrank, etwas weg. Als ob sie diese nun nur noch auf Anweisung bekaemme. Meine Oma aus der ich heute kaum ein Wort bekam, versicherte mir, dass sie die Tabletten falsch bekommen habe und sie richtig genommen habe.
Da ich merkte, wie fertig sie war, und dass sie garnichts mehr wahrnimmt und nur noch alles anstarrt, habe ich sie durch den Schutzanzug einige Male auf dem Mund gekuesst, um Ihr meine Liebe zu Ihr zum Ausdruck zu bringen. sie lachte seit einigen Monaten endlich mal wieder. Ich habe sie mehrmals gekuesst und dann bin ich traurig gegangen. Zum Schluss sagte Sie, Christian, ich habe dich garnicht erkannt ... .
Heute kam dann ein Anruf vom Krankenhaus, Ihr Zustand habe sich weiter verschlechtert, sie liegt auf der Intensivstation, man erwartet nicht, dass Sie diese Nacht ueberlebt. 
///// 
LIEBE LESER, 
ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Luegen uns alle an, was kann ich machen, wie sollen wir vorgehen, Jeder erzaehlt uns was anderes, Aerzte erzaehlen uns immer nur, dass dauert ...  Ich vermute, dass man Ihr absichtlich etwas Falsches gibt. Ich ueberlege schon da Kameras zu installieren. Ich will nicht das meine Oma stirbt, nur weil wir sie ins Krankenhaus gebracht haben. An wen kann ich mich wenden, was koennen wir machen? Hat jemand Ideen? Ratschlaege.
Entschuldigt mich bitte, wenn ich im falschen Forum gepostet habe, nur ich bitte wirklich herzlichst um Eure Hilfe. Ich gebe hier wirklich sonst auf.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo und erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns hier. 
Die Geschichte hört sich schrecklich an. Es ist kaum zu glauben das die Ärzte Euch in dieser Beziehung angelogen haben oder das Deine Oma die Tabletten falsch eingenommen haben sollte. 
Zu den Krankenhauskeimen habe ich dir mal ein paar Sachen zusammengetragen. 
Hier ein Beitrag von der Uni Köln:  Bakterien der Art Staphylococcus aureus können bei Mensch und Tier als Bestandteil der Hautflora vorkommen. Beim Menschen sind meist die vordere Nase und die Leistenregion besiedelt. weiter lesen 
Wikipedia:  Staphylococcus aureus ist ein kugelförmiges, grampositives Bakterium, das häufig in Trauben angeordnet ist (sog. Haufenkokken). Staphylokokken sind unbeweglich und bilden keine Sporen. Die Größe des Bakteriums liegt üblicherweise zwischen 0,81,2 µm. S. aureus kommt fast überall in der Natur und auch bei vielen Menschen... weiter lesen 
Ich komme vom Rettungsdienst. bei uns ist es jedes Mal ein rießiger Aufwand wenn wir einen Patienten mit MRSA (=MultiResistenterStaphylococcusAureus).
Da heißt es im Vorfeld alles was nicht benötigt wird raus aus dem Fahrzeug, dann Schutzkleidung und Kopfhaube anlegen, sowohl wir als auch der Patient tragen zudem einen Mundschutz. 
Hinterher ist dann Fahrzeugdesinfektion angesagt, richtig lustig ist es wenn wir es erst hinter erfahren... dann biste schon Mal locker 2 - 3 Stunden mit der Desinfektion beschäftigt... 
Du siehst es ist ein sehr gefährliches Bakterium! 
Könnt ihr deine Oma nicht ggf in ein anderes Krankenhaus verlegen lassen?
Hab Ihr Euch schon mal überlegt mit der Krankenkasse deiner Oma zusprechen und sie darauf aufmerksam zumachen?
Vielleicht wissen die eine Lösung dieses massiven Problems....
Hattet Ihr schon ein Angehörigen - Arztgespräch mit dem behandelten Arzt bzw mit dem Ober- oder Chefarzt?
Welche Medikamente bekommt den deine Oma? 
18 Tabletten am Tag sind schon eine unglaublich große Menge.... 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Lasthope

Hallo, 
was fuer Medikamente das sind, dass muss ich heute wenn ich da bin, direkt mal mit dem Handy abfotografieren. Mit dem Arzt haben wir schon gesprochen, er sagt, er kann sich das alles nicht erklaeren und wir muessten Geduld haben ... 
Denke mal eine Trostausrede, damit wir nicht weiter nerven ... .
Ob wir mit einem Chefarzt gesprochen haben ... wie erreichen wir den denn? Hat so einer ueberhaupt Zeit fuer uns bzw. muss er sich Zeit nehmen? Wir sind ja nur normale Kassenpatienten. ... 
Wegen eines Umzuges in ein anderes Krankenhaus, dass haben wir auch schon einmal im Kopf gehabt. Jedoch hatte mein Vater hier bedenken, wg. der Umstellung, dem Risiko schlechte Pfleger zu bekommen und er sagt, dass ein anderes Krankenhaus sich keinen Intensivstationspatienten auf die Station holen wuerde. ...

----------


## ama

Es ist sehr schlimm was ihr da erleben müsst.
Ich dene nicht das man deiner Oma absichtlich etwas falsches gegebn hat. Sciherlich können auch mal Fehler passieren, obwohl es nicht sein darf.
Das mt den Bakterien ist eine gefährliche Sache, so wie es der schubser schon schrieb.
Die Ärtze wissen sicherlich auch nicht weiter und haben alles getan was bisher zu tun ging.
Ich wünsch deiner Oma alles Gute.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also wenn das alles so Kompliziert ist in diesem Krankenhaus dann versucht den Chefarzt zu erreichen, und ja der muss auch für Kassenpatienten Zeit haben! 
Als letzte logische Konsequenz steht hier sicherlich der Gang zur Krankenkasse an um dann das Problem mit denen besprechen! (siehe oben!) 
Interessant wäre zu wissen ob deine Oma die erste Patientin mit MRSA in diesem Haus ist oder nicht.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Christian, 
leider kann man ohne den Fall genau zu kennen nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen. 
Es gibt fast immer rationale Erklärungen für das Handeln von Ärzten, auch wenn sich diese den Patienten und Angehörigen nicht immer erschließen.
Anlügen werden die dich bestimmt nicht. Man kann aber als Arzt aber auch sehr häufig keine definitiven Aussagen bezüglich des Ausganges einer Situation (z.B. auf Fragen "Wie lange hab ich noch zu leben") treffen.
Was erschwerend hinzukommt ist, das viele Ärzt keine Erfahrung haben in Gesprächen mit Angehörigen, wenn es um schlechte Nachrichten geht.
Ein ganz menschlicher Schutzmechanismus ist dann die Verharmlosung, um sich um die unangenehme Situation des klärenden Gesprächs zu "drücken".
Dies passiert sehr oft unterbewusst. Leider hilft das den Angehörigen wenig, aber es macht manche Reaktionen von Ärzten vielleicht ein wenig verständlich. 
Die Verwirrtheit deiner Oma z.B. kann viele Ursachen haben.
Da wäre z.B. Flüssigkeitsmangel, Fieber, Medikamente, aber ohne die Situation zu kennen, kann man da keine Aussage treffen. 
Eine Infektion der Wunde durch Keime ist immer ein Risiko und wird fast immer mit Antibiotika behandelt. Auch deine Oma wird Antibiotika bekommen.
Das abfotografieren der Tabletten bringt da nicht viel.
Lass dir die Krankenakte geben und schreib die Medikamente auf, wenn du wissen möchtest, was deine Oma bekommt. 
Was den Chefarzt angeht, man muss nicht Privatpatient sein, um mit dem Chefarzt reden zu können, es hilft nur ungemein.
Es hängt natürlich vom Chefarzt selber ab, ob er sich für Euch Zeit nimmt oder nicht.
Einen generellen Anspruch habt ihr allerdings nicht.
Bitte den Stationsarzt doch mal um ein Gespräch mit dem Chef. 
Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie auf jeden Fall viel Kraft und hoffe, dass deine Oma es schafft. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

